# How enable Google enhanced location services on Kindle Fire?



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm trying to use an app that doesn't work right, says it "may not be optimized for this device." I suspect that is because it needs to use Google's enhanced location services. I can't find a way to get that on my (5th generation) Fire though. I know there's a way to do it because I did it once before, but for some reason I think it disappeared and I can't remember how I did it. So, question is, how do you get Google enhanced location services up and running on a Fire? Anybody know?


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

loraininflorida said:


> I'm trying to use an app that doesn't work right, says it "may not be optimized for this device." I suspect that is because it needs to use Google's enhanced location services. I can't find a way to get that on my (5th generation) Fire though. I know there's a way to do it because I did it once before, but for some reason I think it disappeared and I can't remember how I did it. So, question is, how do you get Google enhanced location services up and running on a Fire? Anybody know?


Is this your Macdonald s app again

What you did last time was go in to settings then wifi, then location-based services and turned it on,


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yup, it's the McDonald's app again. Last time I was able to get to a popup on my Fire that asked if I wanted to okay enhanced location services, but this time I can't find a way to get to that popup. I think Google must have enhanced their enhanced, and that's why it stopped working.


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

I _finally_ figured it out and it's one of those it's-so-simple-it's-hard things.

When running an app from the Google Play Store (that requires being able to ascertain your location in order to work), it is not enough to enable location services for that app --you _also _ have to enable location services for Google Play Store.


----------

